# Best large vivarium at the best price point?



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

It's coming up to pay day :2thumb: and I'm looking to upgrade my royal python's house to a nice 4x2x2 or similar vivarium. I don't want to skimp on space, or equipment but if the basic 'shell' of the vivarium could be cheap AND good that would be great 

I saw this Pawhut vivarium on Amazon, for £58 and wondered if anyone else had any experience of this brand? As the Viv Exotic one here is double the price. Is it worth it? I've never had a wooden one so I'm looking for some general experience from people who have used different brands and what they would recommend. I want to make a foam background for aesthetics so I don't know if this would make it sturdier or put pressure on flimsier walls?

Also what do people think of the White Python ceramic heaters? I'd like something slimline and less obvious.

Cheers :flrt:Save​


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

In my opinion Viv Exotic... I have dealt alot with there products and would recommend them 1000%... The Pawhut mesh on the bottom of the glass puts me off a bit?


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a vivexotic. Wasnt really to fussed on it tbh. But thats just my experience.


----------



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Yeah the mesh on the Pawhut isn't my favourite, since the substrate might fall through I guess?

And Wagg, do you have another preferred brand over Vivexotic then? I'm looking for personal experiences and different options out there


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah the substrate would fall threw and if you where going to keep lets say some Leos in there there toes could easily get trapped?


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

I dont really know any other brands. I have a bog standard one for my beardie. But i intend on building one over the winter months out of ply. Have a look at that option. Or have a look on gum tree and preloved for 2nd hand ones. The ones that are on blue lizard seem oki. 

Just had a look. The one i have is nd aquatics i think?


----------



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you like the ND one? They are known for making good aquariums, and I do have a shop nearby that stocks them - currently waiting on a price but a 42x18x18 was £110 so I think it will be slightly more than any other option. But if it's solid and will last me for the rest of his life...fine!

Also the fact it's pre-made, will that make adding a foam background impossible?


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

I've had 2 items from Pro Vivs - a 5x2x2 and a 6x2x2. The quality is great and they come as flat pack so easy to assemble, or disassemble if you sell them on or move house at a later date.


----------



## slsexotics (Oct 3, 2016)

I would personally always go for vivexotic. Despite the fact that they are more expensive, they are a lot better in my opinion and worth the extra money 100% of the time!


----------



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks John, I'd not heard of Pro Vivs before but their prices look pretty good thanks! I think Pawhut is definitely out now  thanks guys for the opinions


----------



## Petergri (Oct 3, 2016)

Fauna said:


> Thanks John, I'd not heard of Pro Vivs before but their prices look pretty good thanks! I think Pawhut is definitely out now  thanks guys for the opinions


Just a quick point about pro vivs, iv been waiting around ten days now for my 5x2x2 and there site quoted 4 - 10 working days (maybe more due to demand or material shortage) so while I'm still in that time period just beware they can take a while to be delivered.

Can't wait to re-house my beardie in a much better viv than the vivexotic one that just isn't big enough in height and depth.


----------



## slsexotics (Oct 3, 2016)

Petergri said:


> Just a quick point about pro vivs, iv been waiting around ten days now for my 5x2x2 and there site quoted 4 - 10 working days (maybe more due to demand or material shortage) so while I'm still in that time period just beware they can take a while to be delivered.
> 
> Can't wait to re-house my beardie in a much better viv than the vivexotic one that just isn't big enough in height and depth.


I'm sure he will love the new viv too!


----------

